# What's your element? (SPs only please)



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

So it occurs to me that the zodiac elements (Earth, Fire, Water & Air) and the Keirsey temperaments (Guardian, Artisan, Idealist & Rational) kinda match.

The Guardian temperament and Earth element are both steadfast and reliable.
The Artisan temperament and Fire element are both charismatic and fun-loving.
The Idealist temperament and Water element are both caring and nurturing.
The Rational temperament and Air element are both contemplative and intellectually-driven.

I expect there to be a large variance between people's signs and temperament, but just out of sheer curiosity I'm wondering just how many people have corresponding signs and elements.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Theres things with the Fire that I can relate to, but some things about it that are just opposite of me. Same with water. So I just went with water since that also corresponds with my astro sign - cancer (not that i put much belief in the astrology signs though either)


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm a scorpio so I picked water but I don't really believe star signs.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I identify with fire but I am an air sign. Anybody's seen me mad or in love knows why I identify with fire. 

I actually used to describe myself as a "thunderstorm" when I was younger because I'm Gemini with Scorpio rising (Air/Water) and it made sense with my "fiery" nature.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mwa Ha HA! I am not an s p yet I am posting!!!...........earth


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pride49 said:


> Mwa Ha HA! I am not an s p yet I am posting!!!...........earth


Wow, you're so rebellious.


----------



## Grace Strong Spellmann (Mar 23, 2012)

i'm 'the performer.' i'm totes fire. woosh!!


----------



## Grace Strong Spellmann (Mar 23, 2012)

also i'm a leo. born the year of the tiger. i'm a fire cat.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

YES I AM!!! Now I'm going to HANG UP ON A TELEMARKETER!!!


----------



## Grace Strong Spellmann (Mar 23, 2012)

i think actually sitting and talking to a telemarketer would be more against-the-grain than hanging up on one.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess being rebellious may require torture.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm an airy fairy.
oooh.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Pride49 said:


> Mwa Ha HA! I am not an s p yet I am posting!!!...........earth


OMG, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! You've completely ruined my totally unscientific and completely irrelevant to anything poll, even though you only made a post and didn't even vote. How am I ever going to diabolically take over the world now!?!?!? Damn you NT's and your mischeivus, trolling behaviors....

:laughing::laughing::laughing::tongue::wink:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Cancer, Capricorn rising.


----------



## TazMadISTP (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a Libra, so air is my element. I certainly am contemplative. And although I wouldn't call myself intellectually driven, I do often compulsively research my interests.


----------



## Cashmere (Dec 28, 2011)

Aquarius, Virgo rising, so I guess I'm airy yet grounded? Quite the conundrum but it does fit. It's possible to be down-to-earth yet creative and dreamy.


----------



## vryptex (Dec 14, 2011)

Weird i thought like te question was going to be "where us ur element" i am hijavking this thread and saying ny elwment is in the mountians doesnt natte what im doing there, backpavking dirtbiking etc, just as long as im in mointians......boom hijacked


----------



## haushinka (Jun 21, 2010)

fire

saggittarius


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

I got Earth too, & I could have just as easily not voted so Pride49 would have not made any difference if he had voted.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

FIRE. I am an Aries. I think that a lot of SP's are Aries. Hm?


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

Baked clay. Lol. I'm a Taurus, and very earthy. But I'm also warm (fiery) with friends.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm a Leo and wikipedia claims that it makes me fire.
Oh no, does this mean I have to belive in my horoscope now? XD
Since my MBTI and Zodiac match...


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

hornet said:


> I'm a Leo and wikipedia claims that it makes me fire.
> Oh no, does this mean I have to belive in my horoscope now? XD
> Since my MBTI and Zodiac match...


Yep, that's what it means! If you deny the power of astrology then zombie ghosts from outer space will come and eat your hypothalamus whill you're sleeping. Just kidding...or am I? ;P


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@affezwilling

I believeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! :-o









Look at my dedication! 

I display this to apease the zombie gods!











Here is even a sacrifice in blood....


----------



## parazep (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm Scorpio.. I think. Sometimes Libra. My birthday is 23rd Oct. Gets confusing :frustrating:


----------



## Niea Adena (Jun 12, 2012)

the old says im capricorn, but based on the new system, it says im sagi so Im fire. Which I think is really more close to me, I dont really relate to being a rock or dirt... im more in tune with fire = "do i look like a rock, Im on flames baby!!!"


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Niea Adena said:


> the old says im capricorn, but based on the new system, it says im sagi so Im fire. Which I think is really more close to me, I dont really relate to being a rock or dirt... im more in tune with fire = "do i look like a rock, Im on flames baby!!!"


There is no old or new system, there's tropical & there's sidereal and both have been around for thousands of years. Several thousand years ago the two systems lined up, but over the course of a few millennia the positioning of the constellations slowly shifted so they no longer appear at the same time of year as they did a few thousand years ago. The sidereal system (what you're referring to as the new system) actually calculates out the positioning of the constellations in relation to the Earth as they are at any specific moment in time. The tropical system (what you're referring to as the old system) sticks more to the classic calculations as they were when astrology first came to be and that's the one that pretty much everyone really uses. Also when most people ask "What's your sign?" in this day in age they are referring to your sun sign (aka the constellation that should be lined up with the sun at the moment of your birth), but you also have a sign associated with the moon, the horizon, each individual planet, and a few others as well. It use to be centuries ago when they asked "What's your sign?" they were referring to your rising sign (aka the constellation that should be just over the eastern horizon at the moment of your birth). The sun sign is supposed to be your inner personality whereas your rising sign is more your public persona and your moon sign is your emotional self. These 3 signs are the primary ones that they look at when looking at your star chart. Of course that's more than most people care to know about astrology though.


----------



## Type B (Nov 9, 2011)

parazep said:


> I'm Scorpio.. I think. Sometimes Libra. My birthday is 23rd Oct. Gets confusing :frustrating:


What sign was the sun in when you were born? That determines our sun sign. Most likely, you're a Scorpio.


As for me, I am an air sign (Gemini). I also have a Leo rising (fire) and a Virgo moon (earth). Gemini's love to talk, so I have a tendency to meander. When I'm in the mood that is. Otherwise I can be as stone cold and standoffish as they come. Duality is such a Gemini trait.


----------

